# Cat Treats



## Jaimie Van Orden (Dec 3, 2008)

I was always told that cat food was bad for dogs. I never thought to really question it but I've become really curious. I know my dogs consider the cat treats "high value" and have once or twice in a pinch used them to train. I'm talking the tiny kitten treats. In my mind, they cant be that bad in moderation. It is not as though i were feeding only cat treats as a whole diet. However I was recently told that I would make my dogs go blind, if i contindued to do this. This sounds like BS to me, anyone know anything different?


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

I do not think small tidbits of cat treats will bother a dog. Heck, I've used it in a pinch too (it was all my mom had at the time).....I think it is if the dog is fed cat food on a regular basis as a meal that it would be an issue....


----------



## Chad Byerly (Jun 24, 2008)

If the person who told you dogs can go blind from eating cat food can point you to any study... let us know. I aggree with you that it sounds like BS. Isn't it just higher protein and fat? 

It's nice to keep a small can of Wellness cat food in the training vest, whether for a jackpot opportunity or for management. Although, our dogs love canned Innova (adult dog food) just as well. I wish it came in a tiny can.


----------



## Al Curbow (Mar 27, 2006)

If you want a really high value treat for the dog................give'em the cat! lol


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Al Curbow said:


> If you want a really high value treat for the dog................give'em the cat! lol


LOLOL.... Ajay and my mal will do anything for those....:mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Jaimie Van Orden said:


> .... However I was recently told that I would make my dogs go blind, if i contindued to do this.


I would looooove to hear the rationale behind this one.


----------



## Jaimie Van Orden (Dec 3, 2008)

Al Curbow said:


> If you want a really high value treat for the dog................give'em the cat! lol


 
He perfers Pomeranians... once at a show he let himself out of his metal crate and ran right up to a pom... talk about an angry handler... 

we now lock crates. stupid smart dogs ](*,)


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Yes, you can use cat treats for dogs. Heck, you can feed most high quality cat food to a dog in a pinch if you like. It just typically tends to be higher in fat and protein, so for dogs on moderate protein maintenance diets in the 20s for dry matter, it can be too rich. But if they're already used to either a home prepared diet or something like Evo, it's not that much difference. Dogs can eat cat food, but cats can't eat all dog food because of the taurine in particular. Interestingly, the 95% Evo canned food can be fed to either cats or dogs, the level of taurine is sufficient for both species whether labeled for dogs or cats.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I've used them. The only problem I could see is if you had a cat and the dog started feeling the need to use the litter box.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Most dogs love using the litter box...for kitty crunchies! #-o


----------



## Jaimie Van Orden (Dec 3, 2008)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> Most dogs love using the litter box...for kitty crunchies! #-o


Thought those were tootsie rolls!!!!!#-o


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

Thankfully my dog doesn't do that. I'm rather surprised! My boyfriends Lab...different story alltogether. I thought we had kind a neat system in place, no need to feed the dog bagged dog food and no need for me to clean the litterbox. Worked out kinda nice for me, until the dog breathed on me.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

My Rotts would come up and burp on me. Can I go blind from that ???


----------



## Becky Shilling (Jul 11, 2006)

If eating "recycled" cat treats doesn't make a dog go blind, fresh, uneaten ones certainly won't. 
There's something else that's supposed to make you go blind, but I think most folks just need glasses!


----------



## Dwyras Brown (Nov 21, 2008)

How's your eyesight Becky?


----------

